# BELLATAK PRESIDENTIAL LITTER



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Since this litter was due on President's Day, this is the theme we have chosen. No names given yet, but that will come soon. Time is not something I have a lot of lately!! <grin>

Here are pictures of the sexes. The girls are first then followed by the 5 boys.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kathy--great looking pups! Are you using a presidential theme? Presidents: Lincoln, Jefferson, Kennedy, Washington, Reagan, Etc

First ladies: Matha, Dolly, Hallary, etc....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, they are SO beautiful! I love all the black and whites and that one sable one. I know that Amanda mentioned that he is a red... he looks like a gold sable to me, or is that the picture?

Congrats on a great (and big!) litter!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! You'll probably have fun giving them presidents' names...and, I guess, wives' names, or female presidents of other organizations.

They look like they are made of soft rubber--so flexible! Guess that's a very good thing, with 8 of them in their little mommy! How is the mom doing? (I can't think of her name.) Is she eating better?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Also, for women presidents you can always look outside of the US! Here's a website with all female presidents around the world (early to current):

http://www.guide2womenleaders.com/Presidents.htm


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, I pick the sable boy ~ what beautiful markings!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathy, Congratulations on having such a nice looking litter. I'm amazed that 8 puppies can be in a little Hav mommy! I'm also amazed that there can be a little oddball sable with all the black and whites and I wish I could have him! It has to be exciting to watch them being born ~ like getting 8 surprise gifts. You sure have your hands full for a while and I will look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

See the problem is they just keep getting cuter and cuter too! Also the little pied girl reminds me so much of baby Dash definitely not good for MHS.

Bugsy's (also Dasher's) mom is a red is why I think he is a red . But I already have a name picked out for my boy. How about Bellatak's Time for Change or Bellatak's Change Can Happen


Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, I am in love with that little pied girl too. Kathy, they are so beautiful. Glad they are all doing so well.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Kathy, 

Congratulations on such a gorgeous litter! Thank you for sharing the puppy pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful litter! Love the presidential theme...can't wait to see what names you pick


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - I am so happy to see this litter - with all those healthy pups.'
how is Queenie? How precious!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww Kathy they are great puppies and should have such important names... Now, if only one of them will grow up and turn around the economy!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a beautiful litter. I, too, am amazed all those puppies came out of a little Hav. Wow! I can't wait to see how they progress
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are precious! IWAP!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

what a beautiful litter and such nice markings. I think I'll take the irish pied girl .:biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I think I want the black girl with the white ring around her neck. Love the markings.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy! Such a beautiful litter. I hope Queenie is feeling better.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great idea Kathy with the theme!! So, who is going to be Obama? Clinton?? Lewinsky?? lol

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're all beautiful and very presidential looking. I'm liking Madison, Jackson, Tyler, Garfield, Carter, Lincoln, Monroe and Truman for names. I'm in love with little mister sable myself. I do hope mommy is doing well. Give her a kiss from me.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW! 8 puppies! Congratulations! I love the Presidential theme - looking forward to seeing their names.

Anyone know what the largest Havanese litter is?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Awww Kathy they are great puppies and should have such important names... *Now, if only one of them will grow up and turn around the economy!*


LOL! Missy~ Maybe a dog _*could*_ do a better job, at that! ound: Obviously, _people_ can't seem to make it happen... :suspicious:

Kathy~ The theme is great! They sure are adorable. Watching them grow-up will be fun op2:

I was also wondering if, since there are so many, do they weigh less than average? Like when humans have more (twins, triplets, etc.) the individual birth weight is often less than when just one is born. Just curious


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Boy, I can't believe they all fit inside of Queenie! They are just adorable. The presidential litter theme is perfect and I can't wait to hear their names.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, I'm not sure what the largest EVER was, but that one woman from Germany who would post occasionally had a litter of 10!!!

Leslie, yes they should be smaller at birth (though I'm not sure how much smaller), but will all grow quickly when out of the womb. They will only grow in the womb to the maximum space allowed by the mother's body. It's like when a bigger dog is bred to a smaller dog... the puppies might grow to be bigger (in some cases MUCH bigger) than the mom, but they certainly won't be born huge as they can't grow that much inside the womb. Hope this makes sense... I'm a little tired today and having a tough time explaining something this simple, LOL!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Good Morning all! 

Missy, you cracked me up! I would bet their solution to fixing the economy would be creating a plant that makes all their favorite treats!!! LOL

All the pups were of average size except for one who weighed 3.5 oz but as Lina said is now gaining well. The other's all weighed 4.6 oz - 5.9 oz. Queenie is a small bitch so I was shocked she would be having so many. Her grandmother however use to have large litters as well. Queenie's mother came from a litter of 10 with 9 surviving. Molly, Queenie's mom would have 4 each time. I have been told litter size is hereditary, but that must mean it skips a generation. What do you think Lina? 

I hope to have time this weekend to post individual pictures with their names.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, I honestly don't know. I've never studied litter sizes but if I were to make an educated guess, I would agree that it's hereditary just based on the fact that people who come from families that have twins are more likely to have twins themselves than people who don't (works with fraternal twins, not identical). I imagine it must work a similar way in dogs since the hereditary thing seen in fraternal twins in humans has to do with hyperovulation. It definitely can skip a generation (as well as not). In either case, it's very likely that Queenie got her hyperovulation from her grandmother.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Kathy! What a beautiful, big litter! I can't wait to see them grow to the fluffball stage!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I cant wait to see the individual pictures with names Kathy, that way I can make sure everyone know which two are mine, I see people are already trying to steal my girl.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

CONGRATS Kathy, they are gorgeous...Guapo wants to know how the sable male would feel about living in NYC?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

So sweet. I can't wait to hear the names and see them get a bit bigger and fluffier soon!!! Linus keeps trying to convince me to get him a friend. It is really hard to say no to this face! :frusty:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh my! Eight puppies in a Hav! I had no idea they could hold so many! They are so cute and baby looking, oh my! Oh Geezzzzzzzzzzz.....I've got to quit looking at puppies, I think I am getting a disease or something.....I am feeling funny.....


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

They are so cute!!!! I wish I could have another puppy right now...


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was from a litter of 8. When I saw the dam, I couldn't believe that she had those 8 pups. She wasn't a big Hav, but was a little longer.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

They are simply gorgeous, all of them. Dibs on the little Pied girl. Of course, Kathy will definitely want her for herself. I love the litter theme. I still can't get over *8* puppies!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I have developed a little crush on Linus. I feel a little bit giddy and tingly when I see him. I don't think I could ever say no to that face. I just LOVE him with his 'big' hair. Sort of reminds me of an 80's rocker who wears full face makeup! Very very sweet indeed.

Meeka


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Another picture of the group!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was looking at Todd when I started reading this thread and I really can't imagine how 8 puppies could fit inside such a little dog...He's 13 lbs so on the larger side for a Hav but still..WOW!!! It's amazing that Queenie didn't burst...lol
They are simply adorable...I love seeing all of the little black and white babies and the one little lone sable in the mix. Sooooo cute!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my goodness they are so adorable and I see you are on the forum later and later Kathy, I hope you are getting some rest when the puppies and mom are resting.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy!!! Wow, that is a large, beautiful litter. I hope everyone gains weight and you get to sleep.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

IWAP - the little girl wearing the white necklace!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Oh my goodness they are so adorable and I see you are on the forum later and later Kathy, I hope you are getting some rest when the puppies and mom are resting.


Leeann, it has been a very busy week. Queenie's milk didn't come in as fast as my other bitches have and she wasn't eating or drinking well either, so for the first time I have had to supplement the puppies.

All is going pretty well now though. Pups are gaining rapidly and mom is eating and drinking.

I do a head count everytime I look at the whelping box and when I can't find one I begin to panic a little as you never know if mom will decide to move them or if they could have fallen out while "attached" to mom when she decides it's time to get out. <grin>

Queenie being a smaller bitch I too am amazed that she carried 8 puppies and delivered them like it was nothing!!!!

She is my Queen!!!
Kathy


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awwww Kathy, that is one sweet pile of puppies! I am so glad things are beginning to go more smoothly. Thank you for sharing with us. I think it's important for everyone to know, that puppies (and mommies) don't just happen and take care of themselves. Take a nap OK? but after that can we see each little face?


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*list of presidential name/nick names they went by.*

Congratulations! what a beautiful litter. your gonna have fun naming them!
Here is a list of presidential name/nick names they went by. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_Presidential_nicknames


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*picture of the momma when pregnant?*

Do you have any pictures of the momma just before she delivered? she must of looked so round with that many in her tummy. I hope all is going well!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd like to see Queenie while she was pregnant too. The puppies are adorable!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats! My goodness that's a basketful. Easter's coming, I'll take one or two in an Easter basket :thumb:


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Kathy,

I am sure you are exhausted and very proud at the same time The litter looks fabulous. While you are taking care of momma and pups take care of yourself as well.

Triona


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

eeewh---a new picture!:whoo::dance::whoo::dance:

Nothing cuter then seeing puppies! I'm looking forward to seeing more photos. I hope Queenie is doing well.:hug:

Sending head pats for Queenie(she's probably not crazy about belly rubs now)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What a pretty litter!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my-Cute just doesn't say it.......
I'll take 2, please!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, Oh, Oh! I WANT THEM ALL! Beautiful litter Kathy.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful litter Kathy. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Trust me, I was shocked when mom and I started playing quarterback! lol What was really bad is we would count, seven left, six left, how many left? We lost track! lol Not really, but it was sure easy to look at queenie and assume she would just stop after four. But no, four more came out. I was just thankful it was during a reasonable hour, and I was still able to get some rest. 

And yes, Bugsy and Queenie did a great job on maken these babies... if I do say so myself! lol 

But, all the work and effort goes to Queenie for sure. I was shocked on how well she did. And how simple she made it look. Her and her mother give birth like champs. Queenie is a great mom. And does the job well! 

Its still amazing to think there are EIGHT! 

Love, 

Bugsy and Sarah


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, Sarah, Congratulaitons! I was away and just catching up on the forum. What a treat it is to see all those beautiful puppies. Queenie sure did an amazing job. Look forward to seeing the pictures of them growing up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sarah and Kathy, I can just imagine the surprise at knowing Queenie would have 8 puppies! What a beautiful pile of pups, though. Like a herd of mini cows. lol 

I can't wait to hear what names you've picked out. Get some rest, Kathy! Thank you for sharing this with us. I'm so glad to hear Queenie is eating and drinking well again. :whoo:


Ryan, "Lewinsky"??????!!!!! LMBO ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OM Gosh I can't believe I missed this thread. What beautiful babies. Give Queenie a hugh hug from me and tell her she is a wonderful mommy. 

Can't wait to watch these beautiful babies grow.

Hugs to all-and I just love all of them-but the little sable one should come to MO-LOL

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
Congratualtions on such a beautiful litter of puppies. It is going to be great watching them grow up. Glad to hear it all went well on the delivery and that things are leveled out now with the milk bar. That is a lot to take care of and Queenie sounds like she is doing great.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Kathy,
> Congratualtions on such a beautiful litter of puppies. It is going to be great watching them grow up. Glad to hear it all went well on the delivery and that things are leveled out now with the milk bar. That is a lot to take care of and Queenie sounds like she is doing great.


Thank you Elaine. I have been crazy busy and have not had a chance to talk on the phone but I know you understand how it is.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*WE HAVE NAMES*

Be sure your sound is turned on! http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4e7a67344f4451334e773d3d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Absolutely adorable. Great names. I'll take Harry please.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, so if I could I'd get a boy...

So, why am always so in love with the girls?! Oh Jackie you are a doll!


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

So Kathy since I have already have Bess does that mean Harry comes to live with us.

Triona


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That is sooooooooooo cool! Love the names/music & PUPPIES PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay, so if I could I'd get a boy...
> 
> So, why am always so in love with the girls?! Oh Jackie you are a doll!


Amy, Jackie looks like she will be a Tri Pied Havanese as she has tan on her cheeks and looks like she will be getting either white or tan above her eyes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

triona said:


> So Kathy since I have already have Bess does that mean Harry comes to live with us.
> 
> Triona


Triona,  That is funny! Fate??????


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats on such a beautiful litter. I want the little girl with the white necklace too!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great job on the names Kathy. Jackie & Grant are still my two favorite but I do have to say Harry's face shot got me going (sorry Ryan I know you are away) what a doll face he has.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so beautiful, but Jackie is my favorite. I just love pied!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay, so if I could I'd get a boy...
> 
> So, why am always so in love with the girls?! Oh Jackie you are a doll!


Great minds think alike! Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I already told Kathy I might be changing my pick to Jackie (Harry stays!) because she reminds me so much of baby Dashie. Oh wouldnt that be cute to have twin irish pieds. My favorite 

Oh she might be a tri even better!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

They are all so gorgeous! I would take Dolley in a heartbeat. She is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Kathy - They are all adorable..........congratulations!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What wonderful names Kathy!!!! (I can see I have a lot to learn) Yes American royalty stole my heart!!! but what about Harry's face???? so cute.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the names and the presentation!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

What pretty puppies! Kennedy looks so sweet! Congratulations


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kathy my beloved border collie, Beauty, was a Pied Tri...I'm sure she's sending me a message-that's your next agility star Amy! 

Actually, it's crazy fate that we ended up with Posh as she was born on the day our Beauty girl died. (We wouldn't get Posh for another six months...) Looking at her info and seeing her birthdate, well that sealed the deal for my husband. Hmmmm....

Congrats on these lovely little ones. Wish I were closer.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm just wild about Harry!!!! What a beautiful litter and I love the names! The smilebox is charming.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the smile box! What a great way to start my day!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

It's a beautiful litter. Those are very adorable puppies and I love their colors. Congratulations.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awww. Such beautiful puppies! Great names too. I love Harry's face!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're just precious!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are so cute! I like Ike (haha!) and Jackie the best.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Such stunning puppies and I love the presentation.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I love how so many like a different one. I will say and I am pleased with all their heads, they are consistent in that regard at least. Too early to tell much else. I was not sure that the smallest girl would have the same nice heads as the rest, but now that she is filling out she too has the same head.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Oh, Oh, Oh! I WANT THEM ALL! Beautiful litter Kathy.
> Carole
> xxoox


Carole, you are funny! I love sitting and holding them and watching them. Boy can they move around alot!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Carole, you are funny! I love sitting and holding them and watching them. Boy can they move around alot!!!


Ohhhhhh I want to come over and snuggle too, it's never too early to learn 2 on 2 off :biggrin1: OK well maybe they are right now but once they get up and moving we can start.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Presidential Litter 2 weeks old*

They are 2 weeks old today!!!! All are doing good and Queenie is eating better. After her bath on Saturday she feels like a new "woman"! 

Click on the link and be sure your sound is on.

http://smilebox.com/playBlog/4e7a6b334d4455774e773d3d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They are so cute! Kennedy really catches my eye- and after giving my 6 babies a bath today, I don't envy you doing 8 baths in a few weeks! *grin*
It's been fun watching them grow!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks love the update!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...they are so cute! I love that Jackie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

They are adorable. Look forward to seeing them grow into cute furballs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Katie, what great pictures of all of Queenie's babies! I love seeing pics of the mama as well. She's beautiful! I'm really loving Harry, though Dolley is catching my eye too. sigh....... What a gorgeous litter!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh-Jackie-O!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> They are so cute! Kennedy really catches my eye- and after giving my 6 babies a bath today, I don't envy you doing 8 baths in a few weeks! *grin*
> It's been fun watching them grow!


Thanks Katie. Yes, I am not looking forward I will admit to having to wake up to a puppy pen full of eight puppies and all that brings when they are 5-10 weeks of age!!! But, beyond that part, we so enjoy having puppies in the house!

I know, when it's time for bathes, you can come help!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes I do belive bathing 8 puppies is probably a 2 woman job! Ha!
I would be happy to come help- let me know the time and place!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Everyone they aren't cute :jaw:and quit looking at them (UNTIL I FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE I WANT!!!!) :croc: Every week my choice(s) keep changing. op2: I am not sure I have ever been this excited about any puppies. I just need to find a new home for my DH first...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Everyone they aren't cute :jaw:and quit looking at them (UNTIL I FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE I WANT!!!!) :croc: Every week my choice(s) keep changing. op2: I am not sure I have ever been this excited about any puppies. I just need to find a new home for my DH first...


ound:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Everyone they aren't cute :jaw:and quit looking at them (UNTIL I FIGURE OUT WHICH ONE I WANT!!!!) :croc: Every week my choice(s) keep changing. op2: I am not sure I have ever been this excited about any puppies. I just need to find a new home for my DH first...


ound: Amanda that is so sweet that you are worried about DH.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I am still in love with Miss Jackie! What a beauty.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

All these new puppies in California...I'm in the wrong state.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I just need to find a new home for my DH first...


LOLOLOLOLOL, ROTFLMAO!!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Kathy! Congrats!

I can't believe Im just now seeing this post!! They are all sooooo cute!!!!!! I like Roney 

I LOVE his markings


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so sweet!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> Kathy! Congrats!
> 
> I can't believe Im just now seeing this post!! They are all sooooo cute!!!!!! I like Roney
> 
> I LOVE his markings


Thank you Natasha. How about some new pictures of your Buster girl??? How has she done in the ring?

Dreamer, a puppy we kept out of my last litter finished his championship this past weekend in just 2 weekends, which is a first for Bellatak. He finished with all majors too. <grin> Can you tell I am proud?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jan D said:


> All these new puppies in California...I'm in the wrong state.


Jan,
you are in the wrong state, you have snow!!!! LOL Here you can go to the beach when you want or to the snow when you want very easily without all the hassle! LOL

Come to California and see all the great forum puppies!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Thank you Natasha. How about some new pictures of your Buster girl??? How has she done in the ring?
> 
> Dreamer, a puppy we kept out of my last litter finished his championship this past weekend in just 2 weekends, which is a first for Bellatak. He finished with all majors too. <grin> Can you tell I am proud?


She's done well  her first weekend out she went reserve to majors, then her second weekend out she took 3pt majors both days. Our next show is Louisville, which is 4 days, 5pt majors each day, with some TOUGH competition...but were keeping our fingers crossed!!
Im hoping to get pictures up soon!! Ill put up her win pictures when I get them


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> She's done well  her first weekend out she went reserve to majors, then her second weekend out she took 3pt majors both days. Our next show is Louisville, which is 4 days, 5pt majors each day, with some TOUGH competition...but were keeping our fingers crossed!!
> Im hoping to get pictures up soon!! Ill put up her win pictures when I get them


That's great!!!! Vallee will be at the Louisville show too.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Thank you Natasha. How about some new pictures of your Buster girl??? How has she done in the ring?
> 
> *Dreamer, a puppy we kept out of my last litter finished his championship this past weekend in just 2 weekends, which is a first for Bellatak. He finished with all majors too. <grin> Can you tell I am proud?*


:whoo:*Congratulations Kathy and Dreamer!*:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

I just love Grant and Jackie and can't decide which one I prefer. You will just have to send both over for a closer inspection.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- That is awesome!!!! Go Dreamer


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a treat to catch up on this thread and find Queenie doing well,names for all the puppies and updated photos!!! I think I've died and went to heaven!!! 

Kathy--you smileboxes are so much fun! I am in love with Ronnie(my brother's name) and Mamie! They are all so cute though-------:kiss::kiss: I think we need a group kiss smilie!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, we'll just put your DH and and my DH in a Xpen and then we can each get a puppy to snuggle with!!
OK Kathy??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kathy ?? Any pics coming? :biggrin1:

Congratulations Kathy and Natasha on your pups' wins!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*5 weeks old*

I just wanted to share a couple of pictures as I can't seem to upload the individual head shots for some reason. I love these pictures though of Queenie with her babies. Notice how there are a couple laying on top of her.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It looks like Queenie is being a great mommy! And those pups are nearly as big as her!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheri said:


> It looks like Queenie is being a great mommy! And those pups are nearly as big as her!!


lol, well, not quite Sheri, the puppies are just under 2 lbs or right at 2 lbs, but they are growing fast. 5 weeks is my favorite age too!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're lovely, so cute!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kathy, the pups are adorable. I love the secong picture of Queenie looking at the camera as if to say, "yes, these are all MY babies, look but don't touch".
What a sweet picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my! is that little fuzz face in the 2nd photo Jackie?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how wonderful! I love candid shots!!! It is hard to see how all those puppies fit in there even when they were smaller. Goodness.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww......so sweet. And Queenie looks like the "bestest" Mom!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a lovely pictures Kathy. Thanks so much for updating us!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

They are looking, Kathy! So, any of them 'keepers'??

Ryan


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I just wanted to share a couple of pictures as I can't seem to upload the individual head shots for some reason. I love these pictures though of Queenie with her babies. Notice how there are a couple laying on top of her.


I'll take the one on the bottom right...


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Bless their little puppy hearts!! Adorable!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Queenie looks like a queen . Oh, and those little royal subjects are adorable too!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathy, those are the sweetest pictures of Queenie all snuggled up with her babies. She looks so happy with them. How adorable!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are all SO cute! I love the puppy and momma pile!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a sweet mommy Queenie is! Does she ever look overwhelmed? That's a lot of licking and cleaning and nursing she has to do! I guess she had good hired help 

Those pups are so adorable . . . I'm kind of liking Harry, Jackie and Mamie . . . sigh . . .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- Queenie is looking so great. Are you locking my little Gracie up because look at Queenie's face hair- so long and with that many Bellatak puppies too! I love how black and white she is too.

Okay my pick(s) keep changing- I even threw Kennedy into the mix this week. But so far it is staying between Harry, Jackie, and Grant. I know there are people who have kept littermates. Has anyone gotten 3 from the same litter???


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Queenie and the pups are beautiful!
What a good mamma she's being, too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- Queenie is looking so great. Are you locking my little Gracie up because look at Queenie's face hair- so long and with that many Bellatak puppies too! I love how black and white she is too.
> 
> Okay my pick(s) keep changing- I even threw Kennedy into the mix this week. But so far it is staying between Harry, Jackie, and Grant. I know there are people who have kept littermates. Has anyone gotten 3 from the same litter???


My picks have not changed, I have added to my original picks. But has anyone noticed Amanda has now included my puppies into her pick(s)?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- take it as you have good taste and maybe I will share their pictures with you when they come to my house-HAHHAHAHAA (evil ama!)


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Oohhh... they look adorable... and she looks so proud. 

So exciting to see a litter grow.


----------

